# All-In-One Hp Psc 2575



## zeromancer (27. November 2005)

Hallo!

Seit 2 Tagen bin ich nun stolzer Besitzer dieser "Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau" und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. (Link zum Produkt )

Ich suche nun nach Erfahrungen anderer mit diesem Gerät, insbesondere mit dem Netzwerkbetrieb und der mitgelieferten Software.

Bei mir werden Druckaufträge zum Drucker sowie Scans vom Scanner zum PC in einem deart langsamen Tempo übertragen, dass es schon fast peinlich ist. Übertragene Druckaufträge und Scans selbst erledigt das Teil sehr schnell.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das HP-eigene Netzwerk daran schuld sein könnte, vor allem aber die Software "Solution Center", die auch zuweilen gerne mal stehen bleibt.

Es könnte ja sein, dass mit meinem Netz irgendetwas nicht stimmt, aber vielleicht kennt jemand das Problem.

Meine Konfiguration:

3 Rechner im Netz mit der HP-Software aktiviert zum Drucken & Scannen (in beide Richtungen)
DSL-Router, Kabel-Netzwerk
Drucker hat feste IP, Geschwindigkeit ist auf Vollduplex 100Mbit gestellt

Versteht mich nicht falsch, es funktioniert alles, nur es dauert ewig... was man von einem Gerät Bauhjahr 10/2005 nicht erwarten sollte.

Danke für Eure Hinweise!


----------

